# Estabilizador de Corriente continua



## jaime07 (Jul 20, 2007)

Un favor ayudenme. Tengo un equipo eólico y ese equipo genera un voltaje entre 3v min y 8 vol max, segun la velocidad del viento. Lo quiero es un circuito que permita mantener un voltaje de 12V ya sea cuando este en 3v o en 8V para poder cargar una bateria de 12V. Espero que me puedan ayudar, agradesco anticipadamente sus ayudas.   Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2007)

dberias buscar una fuente conmutada step-up

mira aqui
http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_switching.html#switchstepup

http://www.epanorama.net/links/powergeneration.html#solar

Con un buen diseño deberias alcanzar un rendimiento sobre los 80% o mas.
para calcularlo es facil mides tension y corriente de entrada y la salida y calculas las potencias de entrada y salida, divides y listos te sale el rendimiento

lo normal son las step-down, siento no poderte ayudar mas.


----------



## jaime07 (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias por tu ayuda tiopepe123, gracias


----------



## MrRaso (May 12, 2011)

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema que Jaime07 pero tengo un motor de 220/230v AC y le voy a instalar un rectificador para convertir la AC en Corriente continua y el objetivo es cargar una bateria de 12v 26Ah. ¿necesito un estabilizador también no? ¿o hay alguna solución diferente? yo tengo también una pequeña placa solar de 5W y se conecta directamente a la batería y no trae que yo sepa estabilizador, ¿podría hacer lo mismo con el molino eolico conectando un regulador de carga?


----------

